# What was the hardest thing for you to wrap your head around in BLD solving?



## HEART (Oct 12, 2012)

Whether it be memo, execution, finger slips, whatever it may be, what was the wierdest thing for you to get used to in bld solving?

For me the hardest thing is a tie between remember my set up moves and figuring out a memo method that works for me.

edit : Completely forgot that breaking into a new cycle also made me quit as well, i actually made a thread in here a few years back about my issue with it.


----------



## emolover (Oct 12, 2012)

For me none of the things were harder than the other, but for bigbld I am struggling with memoing edges.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 12, 2012)

For me, memorising new cycles was a real pain (it actually caused me to give up on BLD twice).


----------



## Mikel (Oct 12, 2012)

For 3BLD, I would say just intuitively coming up with the set-up moves for M2 edges. Now it seems so easy. Right now for Big-BLD it is commutators. I admit I haven't spent much time with them, but I just don't get it.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 12, 2012)

Breaking into a new cycle make me sometimes give up.


----------



## kbh (Oct 12, 2012)

Cycles... I'll just scramble again


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 12, 2012)

Mostly cycles, also I found setting up corners hard


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2012)

When there are too many cycles on edges. </3


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 12, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> When there are too many cycles on edges. </3


this - messing up memo when the solution is just tooo complicated :/


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 12, 2012)

memo at first. Now memo is usually really easy, unless I get one of those solves that consists of a billion 2 swaps... SO MUCH MORE TO MEMO! Also, when using M2, when the M slice is off and you have to shoot to an M slice position. It's easy now though, but it was really hard at first.


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 12, 2012)

new cycles.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 12, 2012)

The fact that almost anyone can create a strong memo method, practice it and eventually do what the good MBLD solvers can do. When I first watched MBLD, it looked impossible and my mind was completely blown.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 12, 2012)

While having many cycles are a pain in the ass they are not hard to wrap your head around.
I found that the ease of understanding how to break into new cycles is highly dependent on the tutorial you are using.
Definitely check out various tutorials; some may work better for you than others.
I found Joels tutorial very easy to understand.


What I think the most difficult BLD technique to wrap your head around are:
No. 1 by a long shot: edge commutators
In random order:
Using floating buffers on big cube centers
Corners comms
+ center comms (there are just too many possibilities)
X center comms
M slice targets when using M2
L face targets when using Old Pochmann

And one that is actually not diffficult to understand but requires you to pay close attention to during execution:
Always using U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U for M2 parity but not always starting with edges 
Solving edges first: just aply the alg between edges and corners
Solving corners first: apply the alg BUT shoot the M slice targets an M2 off

Along the same lines:
In 4BLD starting with Old Pochmann corners. I was hesitant to try this but keeping track of the center rotations is really not that hard.
Getting rid of the corners first definitily saves on memo time. 
Take extra care when mixing Old Pochmann with commutators


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 12, 2012)

Breaking into to new corner cycles messes me up the most.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 12, 2012)

I do centers first on 4BLD, and corners last, so that doesn't affect me. I also use commutators for 4BLD corners, so if I did do them first I'd be fine.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2012)

OP with BH in any combination confuses me.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 12, 2012)

The hardest thing for me to wrap my head around was to actually get into BLD solving. I wanted to do it really badly, but after watching BadMephisto's video on OP, I was terrified that it was more difficult than it really is. Needless to say, my fear was unjustified.


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 12, 2012)

I did take me a long time to get that corners edges and memo methods aren't comlpetelety dependent from each other.
Not making any use of it though


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 12, 2012)

memo. I simply can't do it.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 12, 2012)

Realizing that you shoot to a sticker, not a piece


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 12, 2012)

Learning comms before I could even do BLD


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2012)

4x4 edge memo. too boring.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 12, 2012)

I just read joel's tutorial on OP, and didn't have any troubles with that. Maybe when I start doing some 'advanced' BLD, I'll get stuck on something tricky


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 12, 2012)

Learning that what I _thought_ was happening to the cube when I did something was sometimes _not_ what was actually happening to the cube. Basically when I would do an algorithm that had a different effect on the cube than I thought it would. An example would be using the 4x4x4 wing parity algorithm before solving centers (which would perform a U2 on the U face centers and lead to a DNF). I had a hard time with that at the beginning, and had to make sure that I was using all my algorithms properly.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 12, 2012)

At first, knowing which pieces I had memorized and which ones I hadn't was difficult. Cycles were a pain to get my head around.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> At first, knowing which pieces I had memorized and which ones I hadn't was difficult. Cycles were a pain to get my head around.


I still have troubles with this.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 12, 2012)

Breaking into new cycles on the U-face with the U2 method for centers. 
And getting used to new methods in general. When i learned them, its always hard for me to force myself to use it. Because in the beginning you are ALWAYS slower with them..

Dennis


----------



## HEART (Oct 12, 2012)

Right now M2 is weird to wrap my head around. I mean, i understand the concept, however with my memo ( just tap locations, for edges and corners ) it makes knowing whether or not the M slice is out of rotation a real pain to know. This leaves me to just count how many locations I have and figure it out from there :/


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 12, 2012)

That is where using a memo ,system with letter piars comes in handy 

You could count during the solving of edges: 1st edges is normal M slice, 2nd is off by M2, even / uneven from there
or move your foot up/down or left/right at every solved edges


----------



## HEART (Oct 12, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> That is where using a memo ,system with letter piars comes in handy
> 
> You could count during the solving of edges: 1st edges is normal M slice, 2nd is off by M2, even / uneven from there
> *or move your foot up/down or left/right at every solved edges*



i was considering doing that, but i think simply counting each edge as "1, 2" everytime is better. I dont' hear about people using tap method for memo much, unless it's just either edges or corners, not both.

4x4 centers are a challenge for me right now, as the basic concept of the buffer location moving is really foreign to me, not hard to grasp, but it's awkward.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 13, 2012)

Or you could just use a fixed buffer on 4x4 
So what if it is three extra targets.
And face interchange comms are fun anyway


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 13, 2012)

trying to learn BH; I still have not been able to get it, so I do not bld anymore.
Also, when first learning, I had trouble with breaking into a new cycle.
Also, I have had difficulty in using any other memo system other than visual, which I also suck at.


----------



## kilwap147 (Oct 13, 2012)

I still haven't had a successful solve, and there are a few difficult things for me:

1. breaking into a new cycle-it seems so easy, but I always get confused
2. deciding on a memo system-I found myself after a while just looking up systems, but not deciding on one
3. now that I've picked one, I need to get myself to be able to memorize a full solve, and learn the layout of the cube (I'm lettering the edges-taps for corners)


----------



## HEART (Oct 13, 2012)

kilwap147 said:


> 1. breaking into a new cycle-it seems so easy, but I always get confused



I had trouble with this, but then I realized this. Say if you have a 3 piece cycle, but the buffer is already solved. Eventually, the third piece, or last piece in this cycle will return to the beginning.

Say for example there's a cycle UL > FL > UB, at the end of this cycle, UB will go to UL to solve UL. You don't even have to memorize that you broke into a new cycle, just memorize where the last piece goes and it'll fix it


----------



## XZiggTehCuberX (Oct 13, 2012)

Memorizing the corners was a huge pain, but eventually I got it down.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 16, 2012)

BH corners, by far. I still can't go fast with them. I found BH edges ridiculously easy in comparison.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2012)

I say memo and also why do we start the timer when were doing memo and solve after that? Why couldn't we not include the memo time in with the solve time?


----------



## Mikel (Oct 16, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I say memo and also why do we start the timer when were doing memo and solve after that? Why couldn't we not include the memo time in with the solve time?



That's a part of being a good BLD solver. You have to have a fast combination of both memorizing and solving. BLD solving would be dumb if it were like "speed BLD" and you could memo it for however long you wanted to and only timed the execution.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2012)

Mikel said:


> That's a part of being a good BLD solver. You have to have a fast combination of both memorizing and solving. BLD solving would be dumb if it were like "speed BLD" and you could memo it for however long you wanted to and only timed the execution.



ok but sometime I wander whats the solve time was example the newest 26 sec 3x3 BLD WR


----------



## Mikel (Oct 16, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> ok but sometime I wander whats the solve time was example the newest 26 sec 3x3 BLD WR



Marcell's memo looked to be around ~7s so the solve would have been ~19.36s


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Marcell's memo looked to be around ~7s so the solve would have been ~19.36s



Ok thanks


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Definitely commutators. There is no good guide that explains them well, so I kinda had to look at reconstructions and algorithm sheets to finally know how to perform them intuitively.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cycles and memo.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 17, 2012)

Breaking into new cycles. It's killing me and my hopes for an actual BLDsolve.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 17, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Definitely commutators. There is no good guide that explains them well


There are several good explanations, you just have to look for them 

To name a few resources (tutotials, threads, websites)
Ryan Heise
Gilles Roux
Mike Hughey
Cris Hardwick
Byu
Doug Reed
Joël van Noort

As with breaking into new cycles I found that different tutorials work for different people.


----------



## Cruzer50 (Nov 11, 2012)

I actually found memorization very easy it was just my fingers slipping when doing M and M2 the hardest part:confused:


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> There are several good explanations, you just have to look for them
> 
> To name a few resources (tutotials, threads, websites)
> Ryan Heise
> ...



Yeah, I used byu's tutorial. I also found ImaginaryHuman's tutorial on youtube and it was a little helpful.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 21, 2012)

Cycles was the hardest thing for me in the beginning. But now I don't find them a problem at all... in fact I almost like it when there are lots of cycles, i see it as a challenge 

At the end of the day once you memo the cycles... you dont have to worry about the fact that they are there. Just follow your memo.

Corner cycles are easy IMO.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 21, 2012)

At first it was parity. I didn't understand it from the tutorial I watched. So I taught myself my own after a while. Later found out that Zane went on to use the exact same method in his video.

Of what I don't know yet, comms, by far.


----------



## AlexByard (Nov 21, 2012)

Applying BH/Comms to corners.


----------

